# Update on my sick dog



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Well I took Tyson in today and they did 2 x-rays. You can see a dark blob in his stomach on the x-ray so something in there that shouldn't be. If we don't do surgery he'll die is the bottom line. So they gave me sub q fluids to bring home to do myself to save money (shove a needle in his neck and squeeze the fluids in from the IV type bag) to hydrate him tonight, then tomorrow they'll do the surgery at 9:00 AM and then I can bring him home in the afternoon before they close as long as everything goes as planned and he should be fine in 1-2 weeks. So fingers crossed and prayers/good thoughts needed for Tyson tomorrow.

Thanks all for the well wishes!

~Meghan~


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

*crossing fingers* i really hope everything went well.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> *crossing fingers* i really hope everything went well.


Thanks I dropped him off about an hour ago, so they will give me a call once the surgery is complete.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

How is your pupper doing today?


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

It WAS part of his blanket that has been in his crate. He had a huge ball of it in his stomach and then strips of it in his intestine as well. they had to cut open his stomach and then cut open his intestine also. They didn't need to cut any portion of his intestine out but they had to slice it open and sew it back together. Right now his prognosis is fair. Overnight care was recommended but at the same time she said I could probably do okay managing him at home, but overnight care is over $1,000 and on top of the surgery I just can't afford it, so I guess he's comnig home. 

He's doing okay, made it through the night, a very lng night as he had to go out and potty every 90 minutes from all the fluids they gave him I'm exhausted but he's hanging in there. He goes in for a recheck on Friday, has to be crated and NO activity for 14 days and hopefull he'll be as good as new after that. And no more blankets in his crate for him!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Man, that has got to be scary for you! Sending healing vibes to the poor boy!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Not to mention exhausting. Thank you he needs them for sure.


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

Glad to hear he's doing OK BM! We'll keep sending you good vibes. Hang in there!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Well I'd classify him more as "fair" right now than okay. Hopefully that'll improve as the days go on.


----------



## nez (Aug 6, 2008)

*precious furbaby*

bless this poor furbaby,omg,my cocker eats anything she can get her mouth on.
I pray this furbaby gets well soon,and mom take care of yourself.I just lost a 4 month shihtzu to gme I completely know how it takes a toll on you.
Wishing and praying for this sweetie,nez


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you yes that is very true. I'm exhausted, but hoping I can sleep through longer stretches tonight since his IV fluids are depleting.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll keep Tyson in my prayers and you as well. Try to get some rest and I hope that he pulls through for you!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Hang in there - and love and hugs to you both....I hope he heals fast and completely.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Is he doing any better today? How are you holding up?


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

It's kind of scary that we haven't heard today, I hope Tyson is okay!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Any updates on Tyson for us?


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

He's pretty well back to his old self. He's wanting to run, jump, play, etc although he isn't allowed to for another week so we have to put a damper on those times. I walked him to the end of the street last night (maybe 4 houses down) just to get a smidge of his energy out. He's up to eating around 4 cups of chicken and rice a day broken up into 4 meals. He'll finish his antibiotics on Saturday however I'm going to keep him on his pain medication through getting his stitches out, I'd rather medicate a little longer than needed than not long enough and have him in pain. Next Friday he can go back to regular dog food (kibble) however it has to be soaked in water so it's soft and easier to digest for 30 days. His incision looks GREAT she did a very nice job on it, no fever (we check his temp daily), gets around just fine, and is on his way to recovery.

Sorry I didn't update sooner, I'm still working full time (which for me is 40-50 hours a week) plus being mommie for my human 7 year old, taking and picking up from school, karate in the evenings, homework help, dinner, etc, PLUS feeding Tyson 4 times a day, making sure he isn't licking or chewing his incision, checking his temp once a day, keeping him from running around, giving him meds 3 times a day, and somewhere throwing sleep in there LoL. So just been really busy this week, I can't believe it's Thursday already the week just kind of passed me by in a whirlwind!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

YAY i'm so happy he's better now! Sorry you've been so busy, that's gotta be tough!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> YAY i'm so happy he's better now! Sorry you've been so busy, that's gotta be tough!


Well all of that is my normal day/week, but normally he only eats twice a day doesn't need his temp taken and watched SO closely and I don't normally have to go in the backyard with him to potty (have to make sure he doesn't start running around the yard), so yeah the extra supervision and work with him isn't normal so it's been a little extra work on top of a full time job and full time mommie. At least I work from home so I am able to be here with him which is very nice.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I am so glad things are going so well after such a big surgery! I just hope that you can get much needed rest, so we can see you here more!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Rexandbaby said:


> I am so glad things are going so well after such a big surgery! I just hope that you can get much needed rest, so we can see you here more!


LoL thanks. Well it's not so much rest as in sleep it's just that with his meds, extra feedings supervised bathroom breaks, etc that obviously takes up some additional time throughout the day.


----------

